# Statue of Ramses II



## Rosemary (Sep 3, 2006)

*A newspaper article about the statue of Ramses II*

  This colossal statue was recently moved from the polluted city of Cairo to a spot closer to its original site near the Pyramids.

  It took years to organise this high-risk operation to move the 100 tonne, one piece, 11m-high pink granite statue of the greatest warrior king of ancient Egypt, 


  Thousands of policemen were deployed to form a cordon between the statue and the tens of thousands of people who lined the streets to watch.

  The final journey (hopefully) of the great Ramses statue completed the 35km journey in 10 hours.

  The statue will be renovated and placed in the Grand Egyptian  Museum, which is near the Giza Pyramids


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 4, 2006)

That is kind of cool that they are putting it back in its orginial spot will kind of orginal spot


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm just glad that it made the trip safely. Having seen some of the colossi ... Damn! Those things are impressive! They can make one feel incredibly small and insignificant..... Egyptian statuary is something not to be missed, should you have a chance....


----------



## jackokent (Sep 5, 2006)

Are they going to stand it beside the Pizzahut?


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 5, 2006)

There was a very good programme shown here in the UK last night on BBC 2 about the lost city of Piramesse which is the city that Ramesses the Great (II) built as an homage to himself!

Some of those statues weighed in at up to 1000 tonnes and were made of solid graphite.

I hope you get the series over where you are Rosie - I'm quite sure you would devour it!

Here's a link to it

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/listing...ilename=20060904/20060904_2100_41533_56919_60

Tonight it's The Cursed Valleys of the Pyramids in Northern Peru!

Thoroughly enjoyable programmes, the BBC are so good at this kind of stuff, it does make me wonder why they don't do more of it!

xx


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 5, 2006)

I wonder how long it will take that program to hit the US


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 5, 2006)

DAMN IT! 

I missed the bloomin' programme, I'm so angry!

Oh, well, luckily for me, it's a 3 part series with the next one showing tomorrow.

For those who are interested, here are brief summaries of the 2 last programmes (the first overview provided in the link above).

*2/3 - The cursed Valley of the Pyramids*

Documentary series which unearths lost civilisations and reveals the wonder of some of the world's greatest lost cities.  This edition takes a journey to the Lambeyeque valley in Northern Peru to find the forgotten ruins of 250 mysterious pyramids, colosal structures made of mud bricks.









*3/3 - The Dark Lords of Hattusha*

Documentary series which unearths lost civilisations and reveals the wonders of some of the world's ancient cities. This is the story of the formidable Hittites and their long lost capital, Hattusha, which has recently been rediscovered. Buried in this lost city is one of the greatest libraries of the ancient world, and all the secrets of this mysterious civilisation were written in two codes - one a unique form of hieroglyphs with which we can recreate the lost world of the Hittites. 

Am gutted I missed the second one! I hope it repeats on BBC Four or something...

Sorry Carrie, I have no idea about any US airings planned.

xx


----------



## jackokent (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't believe I've just missed this program because I was on Chronicles. I love this sort of thing. The one program on telly I might have enjoyed


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't fear Jackokent, the third and final one airs tomorrow night at 9pm on BBC2.

xx


----------



## jackokent (Sep 5, 2006)

Ahhh thank you Ada.  Please if you see me posting can someone remind me to switch the tv on.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link Ada...definately the sort of programmes I enjoy.  I hope we get the series soon.


----------

